# milk jug for latte art



## Mmiah (Feb 13, 2015)

hopefully i have put this in the right section

im looking for a small milk jug

i only every make 1 coffee at a time as no one else in the house drinks coffee

i always make it as a flat white in a 6-8 oz cup

they jug im using at the moment is huge and no good for small quantities of milk and gives a rubbish pour for latte art, only use it when im filling up my 470ml travel mug for work but want something better for when im drinking at home

please can someone send me a link to the ones they recommend

thanks


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

Coffee Hit have the Rhinowares pitchers. https://www.coffeehit.co.uk/barista-tools/milk-frothing-pitchers.html?p=1

https://www.coffeehit.co.uk/barista-tools/milk-frothing-pitchers.html?p=1

Bella Barista have a good selection. I quite like the little Motta pitcher. The 35cl or the 50cl works for one.

https://www.bellabarista.co.uk/barista-tools-accessories/utensils/pitchers.html


----------



## Stanic (Dec 12, 2015)

Yep, the 30 - 35 cl jugs will be ideal for you..bear in mind that depending on your machine/steam power, going to smaller jug it can be a little challenging to froth, I'm comfortable with Rancilio Silvia but on a commercial machine (La Marzocco Linea) the 35cl jug takes just 12 seconds to get up to temperature so it's like 4-6 seconds for air-sucking and rest for rolling..really have to keep it under control


----------



## Mmiah (Feb 13, 2015)

i have a gaggia classic with pid so should be ok, would love a better machine but cant afford one

how much should you stretch the milk? start to end volume to create the micro foam


----------



## Stanic (Dec 12, 2015)

that is a pretty good setup for home

in general stretching or sucking-in of the air should end by 28-35 °C max. as the proteins don't foam very nicely above that temp (as I was told by Agnieszka Rojewska) and rolling should end at 50-55 °C depending on drink type - that is 28°C and 50°C for flat white as you want the milk to be sweet and the foam not too stiff but more fluid, the upper limits are for cappuccino in my book


----------



## Stanic (Dec 12, 2015)

is a link to video showing milk frothing on my Silvia using a 35 cl jug


----------



## Mmiah (Feb 13, 2015)

thanks for the help and great video

which jug are you using stanic? is there much different between the rinoware pro and stealth jugs? the shape at the bottom is different, does that make a difference?


----------



## Stanic (Dec 12, 2015)

Mmiah said:


> thanks for the help and great video
> 
> which jug are you using stanic? is there much different between the rinoware pro and stealth jugs? the shape at the bottom is different, does that make a difference?


That was with the Motta Champion, I also use the Rhinowares pro 360 ml, Motta Tulip 500 ml and for a latte in a bucket a noname 900 ml one 

As far as I'm concerned the shape of Rhinowares is the same, difference is with thickness of material and non-stick coating. With good technique you should not be much affected by the shape of the jug.


----------



## eddie57 (Mar 21, 2017)

waiting on delivery of a motta champion 50cl to help me make my blobs bigger


----------



## Mmiah (Feb 13, 2015)

just bought a Rhinowares pro 360 ml as it was more friendly on my wallet, yes i'm cheap









and a 1kg bag of Raves IJ a couple days ago which should be here soon, will let you all know how i get one

and thanks again for the help


----------



## Stanic (Dec 12, 2015)

Mmiah said:


> just bought a Rhinowares pro 360 ml as it was more friendly on my wallet, yes i'm cheap
> 
> 
> 
> ...


no problem, these might be cheaper but they are definitely high quality, long lasting jugs

enjoy the coffee!


----------



## Mmiah (Feb 13, 2015)

Jug came today. The quality is fantastic. Much better than the one i was using. The material is alot thicker too.

Steaming the milk in small jug was easy and the texture was in my opinion perfect. My latte art skills need some practice but the taste of the coffee was spot on. Used the add air to 30 degrees and spin the rest method.

Starting to enjoy making coffee again

Did mess up pulling the shot. Tamp was abit too hard and almost choked the machine. But i was on my last few grams of beans and i need my coffee tonight so carried on. 60secs later i had just under 2oz in my cup added the milk and it tasted great. Win!


----------



## Stanic (Dec 12, 2015)

so glad you are enjoying the coffee! that was a nice ristretto for your flat white


----------



## Dougy Giro (Aug 8, 2017)

good job!


----------



## nukeman (Apr 29, 2018)

Mmiah said:


> Jug came today. The quality is fantastic. Much better than the one i was using. The material is alot thicker too.
> 
> Steaming the milk in small jug was easy and the texture was in my opinion perfect. My latte art skills need some practice but the taste of the coffee was spot on. Used the add air to 30 degrees and spin the rest method.
> 
> ...


Hey, I also have the Gaggia with PID but I'm having huge difficulties steaming the milk. Admittedly, the Gaggia isn't superb for frothing milk, but I'm getting no froth. Not sure what I'm doing wrong. Could you post a video to show how you're frothing? Would love to see. I've watched some videos, but can't really find good instructions for the Gaggia.

Cheers


----------



## jlarkin (Apr 26, 2015)

nukeman said:


> can't really find good instructions for the Gaggia.


This https://coffeeforums.co.uk/showthread.php?22590&p=273557#post273557

shame the photos aren't on it still but the video and description should help a bit.


----------



## nukeman (Apr 29, 2018)

jlarkin said:


> This https://coffeeforums.co.uk/showthread.php?22590&p=273557#post273557
> 
> shame the photos aren't on it still but the video and description should help a bit.


Thanks. I've ordered a proper milk jug, and eagerly awaiting to try it out.


----------



## m4lcs67 (Mar 16, 2014)

Apologies for coming in a little late on this one (I have had a bit of a problem logging in recently, but all good now). I have a Espro Toroid pitcher. Fantastic piece of kit. Specially designed to swirl the milk while you are steaming and also has a nice sharp spout for pouring. They are pricey, but worth every penny.


----------



## Badgerman (Nov 23, 2017)

nukeman said:


> Hey, I also have the Gaggia with PID but I'm having huge difficulties steaming the milk. Admittedly, the Gaggia isn't superb for frothing milk, but I'm getting no froth. Not sure what I'm doing wrong. Could you post a video to show how you're frothing? Would love to see. I've watched some videos, but can't really find good instructions for the Gaggia.
> 
> Cheers


I find with the rancillo wand and 155c pid (non-corrected) on the Gaggia is great. I add air for 5 secs max then blast it to spin and fold it in. Takes 30 seconds to get the temptag ready on my motta 350ml jug with 150ml fresh whole milk. Even managed to get foam from soya oat milk.


----------



## cloughy (Apr 11, 2018)

Plus 1 for the Motta 350 jug, it's a quality piece


----------

